# Our Congress Results



## SweetOpal (Aug 3, 2009)

First I would like to thank Mike, Kim and Michele Herron of Herron Stables for thier hospitality and allowing Jess and I to stay with them for 5 weeks. We learned more in 5 weeks than I have learned in 5 years. The driving lessons really paid off and we can't thank you enough.

Another special thanks to John and Naomi Stacy for all of thier hard work in helping us get in every class on time, getting carts ready and helping where ever they were needed...Not to mention Johns expertise with the few he handled for me! Thank you both! It is very much appreciated!

FORBIDDEN KISS (Handled by myself)

Champion 3 and older Pleasure Mare Over

Sr. Champion Modern Pleasure Mare Over

[SIZE=14pt]Reserve GRAND Champion Modern Pleasure Over Mare[/SIZE]

Champion Modern Pleasure Amateur Incentive Mare

(This mare has far exceeded our highest expectations)

MICHIGANS HART OF AN APACHE

Champion Modern Country Pleasure Driving Youth - Whip Jessica

Reserve Champion Modern Country Pleasure Driving Open - whip Jennifer

Reserve Champion Modern Country Pleasure Driving Amateur- whip Jennifer

PONY VISTA'S POW WOW

Reserve Champion Modern Country Pleasure Driving Limit - whip Jennifer

CROSS COUNTRY GOOD RIDE COWBOY

Reserve Champion Classic yearling Gelding - Shown by John Stacy

4th Classic yearling Shown by an amateur - Jennifer

CROSS COUNTRY SWEET LIL SISTER

Reserve Champion Classic Yearling Mare Over - Shown by John Stacy

Reserve Champion Classic Yearling Mare Over Youth - Samantha Sansavere

3rd Classic Yearling Mare Futurity- John Stacy

3rd Classic Yearling Mare Amateur Incentive - Shown by Jennifer Radoi

KA POW

6th Modern Pleasure Stallion/Gelding Yearling Futurity - Shown by Jennifer Radoi

4th Modern Pleasure Amateur Stallion Over - shown by Jennifer Radoi

FANCY RIBBONS

4th Modern Roadster Over Junior- Whip John Stacy

8th Modern Roadster Amateur - whip Jennifer Radoi

10th Modern Roadster Ladies - whip Jennifer Radoi

8th Modern Roadster Limit - whip John Stacy

Jessica was fortunate enough to show a few horses for some friends and had a wonderful show for them as well.

Rhapsody's Red Cloud - Owned by Kelly Robinson

Champion Foundation Youth Gelding - shown by Jessica

Kaluha's Perfect Label - Owned by John and Naomi Stacy

Champion Classic Youth Mare - Shown by Jessica

Sonora's All That Jazz - In training with Herron Stables

5th in Classic Country Pleausre Youth Driving- Shown by Jessica

This was by far our best ever congress! We congradulate all our friends and thier placings!

We look forward to next year and congrats are in order to Terri and Shasta Harris on thier purchase of Cross Country's Sweet Lil Sister, we know you will enjoy her as much as we have! Can't wait to see her next year in the arena!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulations on a great show I can not believe how well you did with Kiss- well all of them you should be very proud I know you broke all of them yourself I have always respected your dedication

Jess has turned into quite the show woman




I know you are proud of her


----------



## Sanny (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!

You (and the horses) looked fantastic in and out of the ring. I KNOW how hard you worked and believe me it showed.

Jessica did an awesome job of showing too! I am so glad your husband was able to fly in for a few days and got to see some of your best classes.

Thanks for putting up with us as your neighbors across the aisle. John and Naomi were great too. I really appreciated John helping our kids work on their haltering and preparation for their halter classes.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Aug 3, 2009)

Mary I read somewhere Sam placed with one of the horses... oh duh it was on this post..



(it is so hot here I can't think straight)

Anyway Congrats to Sam I see she she got Res champion with Sister WHOO HOO good job.


----------



## SweetOpal (Aug 3, 2009)

Mary,

It was no trouble being stalled as neighbors... You know Jess loves both the BABIES! You are right it was great that Bill was able to make the show, that was his first Congress! He has decided we are all nuts!!! (Big Shock) I think he had fun and I was happy that he was able to see Jessica do well! You also had a great show and congrats on Noah, I know that it must have had something to do with the peice of history Bob had to use!


----------



## crponies (Aug 3, 2009)

Great job! Congratulations!


----------



## minih (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulations on all of your placings!!!!

We are looking forward to showing Sister next year, you really have her looking great!


----------



## Lmequine (Aug 3, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS to you and Jessica on a great show! Saw you in the ring several times (OMG, Pow Wow is looking really good in harness now, the lessons really paid off with him) and the ponies ALL looked great. Glad that Sister found a new show home too.


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulations!!! I am so excited for you!!! However, luck had nothing to do with this... your good eye for horses and HARD WORK paid off!!!

What a great show for you!!!

I am VERY impressed by Jessica... she is really doing an amazing job and I am very proud of her!

Andrea


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Aug 3, 2009)

Congratulations! You and the ponies did great - it was a pleasure to watch you in the ring.

Mark


----------

